# Hello! Moving in April



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello all, i've been eyeing up your forum for a wee while now and thought i would finally register. 

Myself, my partner and our wee boy are moving to the Malaga region in April and we would love any advice you have to give us. 

Richard will be commuting back and forth to the north sea oil industry and i will be lady of leisure (for once) and full time mum after working in government/equine industry for 6 years. 

Richard can speak fluent spanish, although after previous visits in andalucia it has become apparent that they speak very different spanish! i can also speak basic spanish and i am currently doing "Rosetta Stone" (lucky me...) 

We are heading over a week on Sunday and house hunting for a 6 months initial let so any advice you can give us would be great - we are looking to be immersed in spanish culture but not too far away from a few British families as i know i will be on my own whilst Richard is offshore and i will be desperate to make some friends. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

The fact that you have a stable and secure family income puts you in a very fortunate position and one that a lot of expats will envy you for - make sure you use this to your advantage when striking a bargain for a rental property.
- As for learning the language, as soon as you move try to start off on the right track by speaking as much Spanish as you can and as often as you can - Shopping in Spanish shops, going to Spanish Bars etc... as opposed to following the rest of the English because it happens to be easier. Make sure you introduce yourself to your new neighbours and so on...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome! And you will be arriving at the perfect time of year to get acclimatised (literally) before the summer heat kicks in!

You will soon get to know people through your little boy - is he at nursery school age? 

Get yourself enrolled into a Spanish language class when you arrive, ideally with a Spanish teacher, which will not only help you learn faster but also get to know people. 

Find a Spanish person who is learning English and do an "intercambio" (exchange) where you help each other out for an hour or two each week.

Get Spanish TV and watch the Canal Sur news, a great way to improve your listening skills (especially with the Andalusian dialect) and learn about your new adopted country. Even if you don't understand a word at first, it will come, I promise!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Where abouts are looking?? there are a few of from the forum in the Malaga region and we can meet up if you like??

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Yep I've only just moved in December so can give you the low down on what worked for us and what didn't although I do appreciate we have been very lucky with the way everything has worked out for us.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi again guys

Any advice would honestly be fab. The areas we have been looking at are 

Alcuaucin
Al Haurin De La Torres
Al Haurin el Grand
Estepnona
Torrox

But this is only because they have suitable houses. I'm not sure if they are family orientated as i can remember visiting them but only in a different capacity (i.e now we have children!)

Jo meeting would be great! we are heading over next Sunday and coming back Friday so anytime you are free. 

Lucas is 2 and a half. I am keen to get him integrated into spanish life but would be interested in how others have integrated their children? obviously he speaks no spanish.

Also do you know of any reputable estate agents? (is this possible?) as we dont want to get ripped off. 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TheHendersons said:


> Hi again guys
> 
> Any advice would honestly be fab. The areas we have been looking at are
> 
> ...



I used to live in Alhaurin de la Torre - lovely town, clean, modern, affluent and very Spanish, a nice distance from the airport, which I found important with a commuting husband. Alhaurin El Grande - I'm not so keen on, it seems very Spanish (white wash buildings etc) and at first it seems to be quite lively and busy, but hhhmmm - lots of brits and a bit shabby, lots of businesses seem to be closing........ Well it wasnt to my liking.

Alhaurin de la Torre property and real estate Spain They tend to do Alhaurin de la torre and are friends of mine - ask for Hayley

Property Directors | Property in Spain / Property For Sale in Spain / Property to Rent in Spain / Property in Canada / Property in Florida They tend to deal a little more towards Alhaurin El Grande and are also friends of mine - ask for Carmen

The other towns I cant help you with.

Maybe we could meet on monday or Tuesday in Alhaurin de la Torre??? I wonder if Lynn and Natalie fancy a trip over too?????

Jo xxx


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Oooh sounds fab, i will go and have a look on these websites now. Sounds great! just let me know where and when is best for you guys. 

Sam


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nat, Lynn, anyone else over that way, what do you think???? you said you wanted to see Alhaurin de la Torre - fancy a trip next Monday or Tuesday??? Thats if my car is still working lol!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> Nat, Lynn, anyone else over that way, what do you think???? you said you wanted to see Alhaurin de la Torre - fancy a trip next Monday or Tuesday??? Thats if my car is still working lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Monday isn't a good idea Jo, as it's Andalucia Day!


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Ladies I'm sorry I've given you the wrong dates. We come out on Sunday March 6th! Terribly sorry


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Monday isn't a good idea Jo, as it's Andalucia Day!


of course, and the kids are off school. 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

natalieml said:


> Yep I've only just moved in December so can give you the low down on what worked for us and what didn't although I do appreciate we have been very lucky with the way everything has worked out for us.


It wasn't luck. It was your careful planning over a long period that made your move successful and which I found very impressive as it was such a contrast to some who post here!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> It wasn't luck. It was your careful planning over a long period that made your move successful and which I found very impressive as it was such a contrast to some who post here!



well said!

Jo xxx


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Natalieml what was your plan of action? How did it work for you?


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

TheHendersons said:


> Natalieml what was your plan of action? How did it work for you?


I think the other 2 are trying to politely say I'm a bit of a control freak. LOL

Ours was a5 year plan to move out so we had plenty of time to think everything through, realise what we initially thought would work for us wouldn't and make changes as needed.

We had a place in El Faro for 5/6 years so our kids were used to being in Spain and we had told them as they were growing up that our plans were to move to Spain so we didn't heave the tears and tantrums that some have experienced with their children when they came over. Give the children as much notice as possible.

All the things we thought originally had to change as ideally I wanted to live in Cabopino, the boys were going to school in Calahonda. The school in Calahonda closed down which meant we had to look at other schools - my advice would be to look at as many as you can. The school we chose was in Torremuelle, Benalmadena which had never been on our radar so living in Cabopina was never going to be an option as it is too far for a school run for us so our search loaction for a new home had to change to La Cala to Benalmadena. We've ended up in a house in Torremuelle 3 mins drive from the school and on the train line which is great for the airport and Fuengirola. Work was another thing for us - we have our own business so we had to put plans in place in the UK to have someone we trusted who could deal with the UK side of things while we worked from home in Spain. We have an income but we also have enough money to last us a year if our income dried up tomorrow. 

We have been so so lucky with finding the school that suits our kids, a home that we realy like and works for us with a good landlord but also we got lots and lots of advice from the forum. 

Everyone on the forum has been through what your going through so there is always someone available with good advice if you need help. Don't be afraid to ask we're a friendly bunch. 

Best of luck with the move xx


----------

